# Who has the best CLEN anywere



## bigbill69 (Oct 6, 2012)

anyone have suggestions i herd MP is one of the best i used extreme peptide befor but everything was bunk


----------



## SigNaL7 (Oct 8, 2012)

Purchase Peptides.. Plenty of reviews buddy..


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Oct 8, 2012)

extreme peptides??? seriously?
LOL.....


----------



## bigbill69 (Oct 8, 2012)

yeah i bought form extreme peptides because they were a sponsor here and i thought i could trust them but obviously not ill take a look at purchase peps.


----------



## crackrbaby (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164072-letro-purchase-peptides.html
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164678-good-company-can-trusted.html


----------



## bigbill69 (Oct 8, 2012)

thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## Kuromiss (Oct 8, 2012)

crackrbaby said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164072-letro-purchase-peptides.html
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/164678-good-company-can-trusted.html



Definitely good supplies,great prices and shipping was super fast. Would trust any of their products 100%.


----------



## GreatWhitePeps (Oct 9, 2012)

http://www.greatwhitepeptides.com/research-liquids/clenbuterol-200mcg-60ml-bottle-w-dropper.html


----------



## Walnutz (Oct 9, 2012)

With CEM's clen it's impossible to text.


----------



## StanG (Oct 9, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> anyone have suggestions i herd MP is one of the best i used extreme peptide befor but everything was bunk



cem. Hands down. Always consistant and always here fast. Their clen works amazing


----------



## tballz (Oct 9, 2012)

I've used cem's clen many times in the past but i now use their albuterol.  I prefer albuterol over clen....less severe sides.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Oct 9, 2012)

Walnutz said:


> With CEM's clen it's impossible to text.



I had to laugh, because its so true. 
I have been using cem for years. Heck just the fact that they have been around for years in the RC industry says a lot.
Anyway cem clen is by far my favorite.


----------



## sgtmuffdiver (Jun 26, 2014)

Exteme Peptide's Clen worked for me.  40mcg, and I was shaking, heart pounding, sweating, headache, etc.  Their shit is g2g.  You must have got a bad batch, bro.


----------



## Stretch512 (Jun 26, 2014)

Purchase Peptides, the clen works very well but honestly the best clen is no clen.  HA!


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Click on my banner. Our clen makes your hands shake like crazy! It's very strong and it's on BOGO right now. The BOGO code is in my signature.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 27, 2014)

evo is good...ironmags is sick


----------

